# Zilla 1K and EVwest billet throttle



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

Any zilla users have experience with this throttle?
I have a Curtis PB6 style that works well (its new with zero miles), but I like the 5,000,000 dither cycle claim and aesthetic of the EV West unit. EV West told me it should work with my hairball, even though its a 3 wire. I found two wires that have increasing resistance when I sweep the throttle. However, when I connect them to the hairball, I get nothing. I've tried every conceivable combination of the three wires, but to no avail. Plugged the PB6 back in and it works fine. Any ideas?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

What resistance readings do you get at no throttle and full throttle? The Zilla is particular, zero throttle is less than 150 ohms, full throttle over 4800 ohms. If you cannot get the starting point low enough the Zilla will assume the throttle is stuck on and not operate. If you exceed 7000 ohms the Zilla will assume a bad throttle connection and cut off power.


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.
I get 370 ohm at 0% and 4990 ohm at 100%.

I guess this throttle is incompatible with the hairball?
I was really hoping to avoid using a Prius pedal or PB6.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Uh, the hall effect throttle is a specific Hairball option. If your Hairball was built for inductive throttle you have to use that, if it was built for a PB-6 type resistive box you have to use that type. I suspect the Prius is a hall effect throttle (high tech everything else.) 

If your Hairball is built for the resistive throttle perhaps you can adjust the unit you have to lower the starting resistance. I have no guidance to offer on the hall effect throttle setup as both Zillas I've installed used the 2 wire resistive throttle.


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

I thought this billet throttle might be a 3rd option for zilla users.
First option being standard hairball with the PB6 style throttle.
Second option being -P hairball with a prius pedal.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

electron bom said:


> I thought this billet throttle might be a 3rd option for zilla users.
> First option being standard hairball with the PB6 style throttle.
> Second option being -P hairball with a prius pedal.



There are only two types of Hairballs... potbox input, or HEPI. Either/or, but not both as far as I know. I don't think you can switch them.


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

bump for anyone with actual experience


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Dtbaker has installed a Zilla with a HEPI throttle. I have installed 2 Zillas with forklift type 2 wire resistive throttle. If you contact Manzanita Micro you could talk with the company currently making the Zilla controllers and the owner is a friend of Otmar the original designer.


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks. I sincerely appreciate your experience with Zillas and the information about acceptable throttle resistance values. This thread is receiving input about hairball throttle configurations, but that's not the purpose of this thread. I'm looking for someone who has experience with this particular throttle.

*EVwest told me this throttle, "will work with the Hairball without the Hall option." However, that has not been my experience. I'm petitioning the forums for individual experience before I approach EVwest about returning the item.

*I have 2 hairballs, a standard and a -AP. Perhaps my not sharing this was cause for confusion.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmmm that looks amazingly like my SOLITON throttle.

Have you provided a voltage source like a sol does? Google the plastic part number for the pin descriptions to see if it needs a reference voltage.

And no im not a hairball user. So Ymmv.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

electron bom said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I get 370 ohm at 0% and 4990 ohm at 100%.
> 
> I guess this throttle is incompatible with the hairball?
> I was really hoping to avoid using a Prius pedal or PB6.


you've got your answer right here since this is not a HEPI throttle. The resistance at 0% throttle is too high. The (regular potbox) hairball will think the throttle is stuck 'on', and error out.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The EVwest directions indicate you should be able to adjust this unit to the needed specs to operate a Zilla controller. Fig. 1 indicates that the unit should be able to be adjusted all the way to zero ohms (and even past that.)


----------

